# Manubrios 25.4 ó 31.8???



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Cada vez es más difícil conseguir tanto manubrios como postes en 25.4 mm, ahora el "nuevo" standard es 31.8, alguien se siente como yo.. obligado a usar nuevos e innecesarios estándares en aras de la mercadotecnia.
Aquí dan algunos datos interesantes.
Extralite home page en MTB handlebars hacer click en *Why 25.4 mm standard beats 31.8 mm?*


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Bueno, preparate para el nuevo standard de 35mm que va a sustituir al 31.8... montado en postes de 1.25" (flash from the past!) conicos a 1.5".

Si eso te parece ridiculo, no has visto todos los standares de direcciones, los de ejes de centro y ejes de ruedas.

Es una succion... 

Al rato va a pasar como con los automoviles que solo puedes comprar refacciones Nissan para tu Nissan. Vas tener que comprar partes Spesh para tu Spesh, partes Giant para tu Giant, etc.

Es ridiculo.

En cuanto al estudio de Extralite... habria que considerar el conjunto manubrio-poste completo. Sobre todo con la tendencia de manubrios cada vez mas anchos. Ese extremo libre es como una viga cantilever que tendra su propia flexion y ahi si, mayor diametro va a ayudar a reducir la deflexion. Igual, va a pasar los esfuerzos de vuelta al poste y el punto mas debil sera la limitante del conjunto.

Habria que ver un estudio sobre todo el conjunto.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

yo uso un new ultimate de fibra de carbono de 31.8 y no me puedo quejar; nunca he buscado volver a los mas delgaditos, pero como alguien como extralite dice algo como esto hay que detenerse a pensar:eekster:

extralite es como the godfather de los componentes de bici, y es italiano


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Bueno, preparate para el nuevo standard de 35mm que va a sustituir al 31.8... montado en postes de 1.25" (flash from the past!) conicos a 1.5".
> 
> Si eso te parece ridiculo, no has visto todos los standares de direcciones, los de ejes de centro y ejes de ruedas.
> 
> ...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

pues yo no uso un 25.4 desde hace 7 años.....


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

ritopc said:


> pues yo no uso un 25.4 desde hace 7 años.....


No pude encontrar nada de mi gusto en 25.4, así que, ni modo, a usar el 31.8 a partir de ya, a ver por cuanto tiempo se mantiene este standard.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

the last biker said:


> Así es mi estimado Warp , todo va cambiando ..... a veces para hacerla más fácil , a veces para hacerla más difícil


Y siempre para vender más partes más costosas.

Si siento estos cambios y me da corage a veces. Creo que sería hasta peor si todavía comprara bicis o partes MTB. Lo que me salva es que aguanto el peso y no busco siempre lo maximo en cuestion de suavecito o moderno. Con las 4 bicis en mi casa ahora, todas tienen baras de 25,4 o 26mm, y con 1.0 o 1.125 threaded. Todas andan con 3 x 8, frenos antiguos, y los ejes cuadrados que tanto le encantan al LastBiker. Sigo con bicis pesadas pero ando feliz.

It`s easy to resist the change. Just lower your standards


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

25.4? Que es esto, 2004?

Pff.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> 25.4? Que es esto, 2004?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> No , es 2012 nomás que Retro.....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Todo lo que tiene uno que hacer para no ser tachado de "alienígena ancestral", lo de cuentagramos pues sí, eso no lo niego.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Te quedo de lujo ese combo :thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Me refiero a la combinacion de tu escritorio de columnas de cantera con cristal !!!





Por cierto tu nuevo manubrio y poste están súper.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Te quedó de lujo ese combo :thumbsup: Me refiero a la combinacion de tu escritorio de columnas de cantera con cristal !!! Por cierto tu nuevo manubrio y poste están súper.


Que es mejor, de lujo ó súper?? De cualquier manera, gracias 
Bueno, ya lo probé en el cerro, los 4 cm extra lo hacen un poco más lento, lo que a mí me parece bueno, sentí un poco menos de presión en las manos (acabé menos cansado) aunque esto también podría ser por los puños nuevos. La base del GPS se aflojó con la vibración y se deslizó hacia la parte delgada, creo que fué en parte por colocarla en la parte "conificada", ya lo volví a colocar mas pegado al poste, espero que ahí aguante mas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Que es mejor, de lujo ó súper?? De cualquier manera, gracias
> Bueno, ya lo probé en el cerro, los 4 cm extra lo hacen un poco más lento, lo que a mí me parece bueno, sentí un poco menos de presión en las manos (acabé menos cansado) aunque esto también podría ser por los puños nuevos. La base del GPS se aflojó con la vibración y se deslizó hacia la parte delgada, creo que fué en parte por colocarla en la parte "conificada", ya lo volví a colocar mas pegado al poste, espero que ahí aguante mas


El mando del desviador delantero esta asi porque necesitabas mas tension en el cable o para hacer mas corta la funda del cable y ahorrar gramos?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Ese GPS se ve algo pesado...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

doccoraje said:


> La base del GPS se aflojó con la vibración y se deslizó hacia la parte delgada, creo que fué en parte por colocarla en la parte "conificada", ya lo volví a colocar mas pegado al poste, espero que ahí aguante mas


NEGATIVO, se te va a volver a aflojar, se ira deslizando nuevamente hacia la parte delgada. Las vibraciones a altas velocidadades son bastante hostiles.

Saludos.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

@warp, seguro que es el delantero?  
@rito, si es muuuy pesado, 180 gr (creo)
@drfoes, vamos a ver si aguanta la vibración hostil en esta posición.


----------



## herluf (May 27, 2009)

El artículo de extralite sería bastante interesante si publicaran algún resultado conciso. 
Al parecer la aserción es que el estándar en sí es el que tiene problemas, es decir, el manubrio Y el método de fijación, lo cual no quiere decir que con un método de fijación mejorado no se elimine el problema. Por simple física, un mayor momento inercia siempre se traduce en mayor rigidez.


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

DrF035 said:


> NEGATIVO, se te va a volver a aflojar, se ira deslizando nuevamente hacia la parte delgada. Las vibraciones a altas velocidadades son bastante hostiles.


Esta ha sido mi experiencia, por lo que finalmente he optado por montarla en la potencia.

Visualmente me gusta mas en el manubrio pero sobre la potencia tiene la ventaja de no presentar obstrucciones. 
Hay algunos brackets "aftermarket" que los sostienen por debajo y parecen flotar frente a la potencia, creo que no seria dificil fabricar uno con reflectores y piezas que usualmente se descartan de las bicis cuando nuevas.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

spinerguy said:


> Esta ha sido mi experiencia, por lo que finalmente he optado por montarla en la potencia.


Contra los pronósticos se ha mantenido estable, ya aguantó dos salidas con bajadas rápidas por empedrado con mucha "vibración hostil".
La potencia era otra opción, pero la descarté por que no cabía la base, la potencia es de 90 mm. Además, en el manubrio te da la opción de rotarlo un poco en caso de que el reflejo no permita ver bien la pantalla.


----------

